# 1993 Nissan Altima



## DubbAtlima (Feb 22, 2006)

I got a free 1993 Nissan Altima. Only problem rod went thru the block my grandfather put mad other money in parts on it everythin else is new he said get a low milage motor from the junkyard. But first im tryin to get feed back on these car I full with mitsubishi finally I am thinkin about aparting my eclipse is not reliable I want something reliable and somewhat quick I did alittle research on this car. Horsepower didn't see too bad on them. Not sure if i wanna fix it up for racin or not its a autmatic i got a manual tranny for it just aint puting it in atm. I might go Luxury not sure. How fast are these car and ect reliable or not?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theyre not too bad in the hp range, but they really arent that fast stock. expect a 1/4 mile time in the 16's for a stick and in the 17's for an auto. with full bolt-ons, you can be in the 15's with a stick and the 16's with an auto. hp is 150 for 93-99 and 155 for 00-01.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

DubbAtlima said:


> I got a free 1993 Nissan Altima. Only problem rod went thru the block my grandfather put mad other money in parts on it everythin else is new he said get a low milage motor from the junkyard. But first im tryin to get feed back on these car I full with mitsubishi finally I am thinkin about aparting my eclipse is not reliable I want something reliable and somewhat quick I did alittle research on this car. Horsepower didn't see too bad on them. Not sure if i wanna fix it up for racin or not its a autmatic i got a manual tranny for it just aint puting it in atm. I might go Luxury not sure. How fast are these car and ect reliable or not?



Spelling and grammar counts you know.


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

GO with it. Keep the 93 get a KA24 and mod the engine. im telling you . you wont be sorry. its a good project car to run.


----------

